# MTB Father's Day 6/20/10



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm riding somewhere on Sunday.  Not sure where or when, but in the beginning part of the day sometime.  Who's up for some riding?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2010)

Two possible ideas are Nepaug or the Rez.  I'm open to try something new, as long as it's not too far away and someone wants to show me around.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 19, 2010)

I can't get out until the afternoon, Trev and I were thinking Tyler Mill.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I can't get out until the afternoon, Trev and I were thinking Tyler Mill.



Paul and I thought we sensed some sexual tension between the two of you the other night. Now it's confirmed.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm going to hell for this....  If I can ditch church tomorrow morning I might be down for this.  I'll report back later.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm going to hell for this....  If I can ditch church tomorrow morning I might be down for this.  I'll report back later.



For my ride or TM?  I know how much you like TM. 

I'm leaning towards Nepaug for tomorrow, but I'm pretty easy.  My only requirement is that it's in the morning; 9-10ish.  The further it is from me the earlier I'll want to start.  I won't be back on the computer until tonight sometime, so I won't be able to really plan anything until tonight.  Whoever wants to go on a morning ride tomorrow plan it out and I'll join in...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 19, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm going to hell for this....  If I can ditch church tomorrow morning I might be down for this.  I'll report back later.



Did this thread come up in you daily Google search of "Tyler Mill"?:grin:


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 19, 2010)

bvibert said:


> For my ride or TM?  I know how much you like TM.
> 
> I'm leaning towards Nepaug for tomorrow, but I'm pretty easy.  My only requirement is that it's in the morning; 9-10ish.  The further it is from me the earlier I'll want to start.  I won't be back on the computer until tonight sometime, so I won't be able to really plan anything until tonight.  Whoever wants to go on a morning ride tomorrow plan it out and I'll join in...



I'm in! 9 or 10 works for me wherever you decide to ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2010)

Lets shoot for 10am.  Looks like even chances of showers no matter what the start time.  I'm already feeling like I'll want extra sleep tomorrow morning.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 19, 2010)

10am works just fine! I guess the bigger question is where?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> 10am works just fine! I guess the bigger question is where?



Nepaug I guess.  I should be able to put together some sort of ride without getting us too lost...


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 20, 2010)

OK Nepaug it is. See you at 10am


----------

